# First time over Alps - Simplon Pass



## Jak

Hi can anyone advise on the ease of travel into Italy via the Simplon pass. This will be our first trip over the alps. We are travelling in a 7.3m 4 tonne Dethleffe with a 2.5 turbo deisel. Main concerns are narrowness and how sinuous the route is. I understand it is quite low but presume still best undertaken in good weather. Any advice would be welcome - including using a tunnel as alternative. Jak


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Jak

Can't be much help I'm afraid. Haven't been over it for years (_so it may have been upgraded_) but there were some pretty tight hairpins on the Simplon. The lorries managed OK, even if they did have to swing wide.

All I would *definitely *advise is that you do go "over the top" on one pass or another, even if you decide against the Simplon. It's a wonderful experience, unlike the expensive, evil smelling and surprisingly narrow tunnels.

Dave


----------



## barryd

Last did it in 2009 in a similar size van. Piece of cake. Plenty wide enough for coaches, lorries etc. Does take a while though. 

Try to use your gears for braking to avoid brake fade on the way down.

Oh and if you have a Tomtom ours at the top told us to turn left (big drop) and take the ferry!


----------



## Midnightrambler

We went over it last year from Switzerland to Italy. As previously posted just take your time & use engine for braking.
There were some roadworks in the tunnel at the top, but we followed a big truck through them. I figured out if he could get through, then so could we.
Enjoy the trip
Alan


----------

